# Amazon did good by me



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

This past summer I bought set of first four seasons of The Wire DVDs on Amazon Marketplace for $122.  Seller was a first-timer.  I figured seller would try hard on first sale.  It came in just a few days.  First thing I noticed when I opened the box was a strong smell.  (Took me a while to realize it was tobacco.  Ugh!)  DVD The Wire package looked a little strange to me.  No small print / legal, descriptive stuff at all on the box. Region 1 symbol was on the box though. Opened it.  Asian characters on the DVDs!  Bootleg?!  I asked someone who is knowledgable.  They said there is such thing as legal Asian imports.  Still, Asian characters bothered me.  Don't know that picture is as sharp as it could have been.  Commentary tracks simply would not play.  I e-mailed the seller four times (twice through Amazon and twice directly) saying she should have at least said they were Asian imports in her description.  No reply at all.  This was over app. three weeks.  So I e-mailed Amazon 'bout the whole thing.  Couple weeks later my credit card was credited for the full amount and there was nothing at all said about returning DVDs.  They do play well enough, but no commentary tracks.  I left negative feedback for seller.  Suddenly . . . she came alive.  In reply feedback, she said she didn't get any e-mails from me.  Few days later in an e-mail to me, she made excuses for not replying to my e-mails.  Hmmmmm.  I never replied to her.  And I've got the DVDs for zilch.  Thank you, Amazon.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I've always said that Amazon is a stand-up company. 

Off-topic, I have to say the The Wire is awesome! I am watching it now, via my Netflix subscription. I used to buy a lot of DVD series' as well, but I think Netflix is a much better value, since I am likely not to watch them a second time. I have a 15" DVD/TV in my kitchen, and I watch the DVDs as a cook. I've seen a lot of shows, and I'm a much better cook now.


----------

